# osd button popping up



## Vinu Vasudevan (Sep 10, 2009)

My computer monitor menu keeps popping up on screen and sometimes i cant remove it. Also sometimes the osd control doesn't appear even after pressing the keys.Its a frequent problem and creates difficulties while operating the computer.What's the problem and how to fix it?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand, Model and age of Monitor?


----------

